# Do you ever feel like the opposite sex just doesnt like you ?



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Does anyone ever feel like no matter what they do, no matter what they say , no matter how hard they try, you feel like girls dont like you , or if your a girl , a guy wont like you?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hmm, I thinkt hey like me as a friend, but nothing more than that, sadly. T.T


----------



## Shygirl427 (May 25, 2008)

Yes, I feel like this all the time. I'm just about ready to just give up. I feel like no matter what I do guys don't like me for some reason. I don't know what I have to be in order for them to like me but I'm starting to give up on trying...


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

People don't generally like it when someone tries to hard that is noticeable. Also, people have an uncanny sense for desperation. Play it cool, 'like it ain't no thang'. (so I think that's how that goes)

You may have a strong pheromone signature. If you want people to open up or take you seriously look into pheromone products. PM if you like and I will link you to good info; they have remarkably changed my social life.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

Definitely. The thing that makes it really confusing to me is that i'm a reasonably attractive guy with a good sense of humor, and still I haven't had a single girl even show the slightest bit of interest in me in over 15 years (unless it was extremely subtle) I'm almost convinced there's some kind of aura surrounding me that repels women, or at least kills any possible interest. I don't know what the hell's going on, but I've just become completely apathetic to the whole thing at this point.


----------



## Olesya (May 8, 2011)

yes, but it's not guys just not liking me. Instead, they always seem to be repulsed by me.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Olesya said:


> yes, but it's not guys just not liking me. Instead, they always seem to be repulsed by me.


hey, but why do you think that? I just feel as if girls dont like me or wan t to give me attention and no idea as to why and if they do I feel like Im forcing them to talk to me


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Emerald said:


> Yes, I feel like this all the time. I'm just about ready to just give up. I feel like no matter what I do guys don't like me for some reason. I don't know what I have to be in order for them to like me but I'm starting to give up on trying...


Don't give up, you may have to work on your personality some and see what happens. I myself don't know what to do right now either. I dont want to give up yet. I came so far until now. I even restored my hair line and lost a bunch of weight and gained inch and a half in height


----------



## Josh90 (Aug 22, 2008)

Girls think I'm a joke, they want nothing to do with me.


----------



## Josh90 (Aug 22, 2008)

ThrashtilDeath said:


> Definitely. The thing that makes it really confusing to me is that i'm a reasonably attractive guy with a good sense of humor, and still I haven't had a single girl even show the slightest bit of interest in me in over 15 years (unless it was extremely subtle) I'm almost convinced there's some kind of aura surrounding me that repels women, or at least kills any possible interest. I don't know what the hell's going on, but I've just become completely apathetic to the whole thing at this point.


Same here


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've just about giving up about ever being in a relationship. I remember before high school that a couple girls would say they liked me. I thought I would probably have a girlfriend at some time in my life. It's been almost 30 years since a girl told me that she liked me. I just don't see it happening.


----------



## Katelyn1236 (Jul 10, 2012)

Always. 
I have no boyfriend and it is just because guys dont like me...


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

actually. I feel like guys like me, and a lot of girls don't. Maybe it's just a competition thing, girls get that way lol.


----------



## worldcitizen (Aug 28, 2011)

I find it ridiculous to think that any girl (or guy) could be interested in me. I'm completely and utterly oblivious as to whether the opposite sex likes me or not. I just don't care.


----------



## 1437 (Aug 11, 2012)

Girls don't like cuz I come across as a creepy, sophisticated Guy.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I don't think they dislike me, per se. I just think they like other men more.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Sometimes. But then I also think if I put more effort into it, I would have more success.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Haha yes! They say they like me as a friend but I'm not stupid, they just say that because they pity me. They have no interest in having anything to do with me.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sometimes.. not as often as I did though, 

I think of what I have to offer someone of the opposite sex (loyalty, always been honest, never cheat, The way my lifes full of some ambitions and im going somewhere, they can stay here whenever they like, I get a lot of free time to spend with them due to my work, im not the worst looking guy by far, etc) and if they dont give me a chance to show them what I can offer in a relationship.... Then sod them, they can go off with some other idiot and have their heart broken as many times as they like and I can just find someone else eventually who will give me the time of day


----------



## Vex (Jul 5, 2012)

They always seems to look at me like i'm the shoulder to cry on...


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> I don't think they dislike me, per se. I just think they like other men more.


Word for word, this.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

In a sense I really feel like I'm not appealing. Most womens profiles I browse on dating website are all entertainment focused 'make me laugh', 'not serious', 'talkative', 'outgoing'. I'm really not interested in being someones entertainment. It makes me feel like I have to put up an unnatural fake cheery personality. And it makes me feel like they love what a man can do for them. Not the man himself. And they aren't interested in serious introverts. I really, genuinely feel like I'm not compatible with anyone.

Physically at least, I used to get some attention. I used to bodybuild and I know that some women used to be attracted to me. I just never learnt how to deal with attention from the opposite sex. Ultimately it makes little difference because even if I was being shown interest in I still wouldn't act or I'd act ignorant/put up a wall and repel them. I can't really help myself here >_<


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Sometimes...


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

Nope


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Not really. Before I was in a relationship I had a lot of guys friends. They'd typically ruin our friendship by wanting something more


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah but its not limited to the opposite sex. I'm just not a very likeable person in general.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> I don't think they dislike me, per se. I just think they like other men more.


I feel the same way. When I was 10 a girl told me that she liked me but the thing was that I liked somebody else but that girl didn't feel the same way. When I was 14 a girl told me that she liked me but she was 11 years old and I thought she was too young. I just wish that a woman would tell me that she is attracted to me but I don't ever see that happening again.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

I feel that no one will like me regardless of their gender, I just feel like I'm an unlikable person.


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 2, 2012)

ThrashtilDeath said:


> Definitely. The thing that makes it really confusing to me is that i'm a reasonably attractive guy with a good sense of humor, and still I haven't had a single girl even show the slightest bit of interest in me in over 15 years (unless it was extremely subtle) I'm almost convinced there's some kind of aura surrounding me that repels women, or at least kills any possible interest. I don't know what the hell's going on, but I've just become completely apathetic to the whole thing at this point.


That's exactly my case. Now I'm trying to keep it cool, hanging out very casually with many different people, I'll let the girls hit on me :-D


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pretty often :rain


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

I doubt any female cares about me either way.

I'm not bitter about it or anything. I know my "rank" as far as attractiveness goes.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> Pretty often :rain


Who wouldn't like MilleniumMan?? :um


----------



## greg252257 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Definitely*

When you haven't even held hands by the time you're 20 years old, something is obviously wrong. They don't dislike me. Girls just don't like me. If you know what I mean.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

greg252257 said:


> When you haven't even held hands by the time you're 20 years old, something is obviously wrong. They don't dislike me. Girls just don't like me. If you know what I mean.


I feel the same way. I'm 41 and I've never kissed, held hands or have done anything with a girl. I feel like something must be wrong with me.


----------



## Universum (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes quite often do I get such feelings of this. It seems logical to me that they just would not go for me, and by the looks of it, the logic says the truth.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes. Every single day.


----------



## Howlett (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah all the time, sometimes I feel hated, like a "He's so weird I hate him" vibe. Ya know it's like sry and screw you I'm not trying to be different I just am.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I think they feel pity for me, but don't outright dislike me.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

I think they are "indifferent" to me, and in turn somewhere in my 20's I became indifferent back. We both don't give a f^%$ about each other. Match made in heaven.


----------



## Logical Paradox (Aug 29, 2012)

All the time, I just concluded that it was because I was a geek and 'different' from everyone else.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

No, but I often interpret their interest as disingenuous.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

WintersTale said:


> I don't think they dislike me, per se. I just think they like other men more.


same here...It makes me jealous oh well...:duck


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

What makes me jealous is the guys that don't have to ask women out, the women go up to them and ask the guys out. That's what I've always wished would happen to me.


----------



## Logical Paradox (Aug 29, 2012)

ravens said:


> What makes me jealous is the guys that don't have to ask women out, the women go up to them and ask the guys out. That's what I've always wished would happen to me.


I completely agree with you. I sort of hate how most people find that it falls on the shoulders of the male to ask out the female.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

The opposite sex always ignores me, so I guess not


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they don't. I don't even get into the friend zone, I'm acquaintance-zone material apparently. I've been told I'm "cute", funny, nice, etc, but absolutely no signs of any interest in a friendship or relationship. I suppose people don't take me seriously.


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

I dunno...most of my friends (albeit online friends) are female, however I don't get much interest beyond platonic friendship and even then it tends to be sporadic.

An event the other day at work makes me wonder how women see me. This girl asked for my help understanding something, so I went to her desk and explained things. A bit later my colleague asked what I'd been explaining to her and then said he thought "I'd overstayed my welcome" at her desk. Makes me wonder if there's something about me that makes women appear uncomfy...


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

talisman said:


> I dunno...most of my friends (albeit online friends) are female, however I don't get much interest beyond platonic friendship and even then it tends to be sporadic.
> 
> An event the other day at work makes me wonder how women see me. This girl asked for my help understanding something, so I went to her desk and explained things. A bit later my colleague asked what I'd been explaining to her and then said he thought "I'd overstayed my welcome" at her desk. Makes me wonder if there's something about me that makes women appear uncomfy...


Wow that sounds weird. Sounds like there is a decent chance the problem lies more with him than you.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Depends what you mean by "like". I can only talk to people online really, and most girls I talk to like me, as a person. Do they _like_ me...? No, and why would they? I'm a mess.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes, but I never talk to them, so I can't be sure.


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes. Since i was a teenager i felt that way. 
Some girls were pretty cruel to me. Some others didn't even noticed me. 
Though i must say that two of my best friends are women.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Not really. Not as a whole that no one will EVER like me or can't like me. It's just very unlikely because I tend to spazz out around the opposite sex. I actually spazz out around everyone, come to think of it.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

ravens said:


> What makes me jealous is the guys that don't have to ask women out, the women go up to them and ask the guys out. That's what I've always wished would happen to me.


So are you waiting for women to ask you out or are you taking the initiative?


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sometimes I'll think that way, but I know that it's really not true. I just have to put myself out there more and stop assuming that no girl will like me because of this or that reason.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

lilyamongthorns said:


> So are you waiting for women to ask you out or are you taking the initiative?


I wish I could ask a woman out. I've always been so nervous talking to women. I've haven't talked to a woman that way since high school.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

ravens said:


> I wish I could ask a woman out. I've always been so nervous talking to women. I've haven't talked to a woman that way since high school.


Oh, I understand. I have a hard time talking to men sometimes. I really hope things get easier for you. Women are not that scary... 

Did you have a bad experience in the past?


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

lilyamongthorns said:


> Oh, I understand. I have a hard time talking to men sometimes. I really hope things get easier for you. Women are not that scary...
> 
> Did you have a bad experience in the past?


In high school I was made to think that girls liked me. When I would talk to them they would laugh and say no way that they liked me. After that I would not want to feel like that again. Before high school I did have girls that said they liked me and didn't laugh at me. I was never going to be made fun of again. It's been a lonely existence not having someone. It seems my fear is stronger than my loneliness.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

ravens said:


> In high school I was made to think that girls liked me. When I would talk to them they would laugh and say no way that they liked me. After that I would not want to feel like that again. Before high school I did have girls that said they liked me and didn't laugh at me. I was never going to be made fun of again. It's been a lonely existence not having someone. It seems my fear is stronger than my loneliness.


I'm sorry to hear, that was immaturity on their part. You're in a new season in life, I'm sure the women today wouldn't laugh at you.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

lilyamongthorns said:


> I'm sorry to hear, that was immaturity on their part. You're in a new season in life, I'm sure the women today wouldn't laugh at you.


I guess they wouldn't but I just wish I would've tried years ago instead of worrying about being rejected. I sometimes think I'm too old to even try. It embarrasses me to have never been in a relationship. I don't know what's more embarrassing, never having had a girlfriend or being a virgin.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

ravens said:


> I guess they wouldn't but I just wish I would've tried years ago instead of worrying about being rejected. I sometimes think I'm too old to even try. It embarrasses me to have never been in a relationship. I don't know what's more embarrassing, never having had a girlfriend or being a virgin.


Better late than never. You still have time and there are a lot of single women out there that are looking for companionship too. You need to go for it.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

lilyamongthorns said:


> Better late than never. You still have time and there are a lot of single women out there that are looking for companionship too. You need to go for it.


I know that I need to just get out there and do it. I always think that I'll talk to a woman this time. One of the things is that I never know where to meet women. The only places that I go to are stores. I would feel awkward going up to a woman shopping. I always have the hope that one day I'll finally get up the nerve and talk to a woman.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

ravens said:


> I know that I need to just get out there and do it. I always think that I'll talk to a woman this time. One of the things is that I never know where to meet women. The only places that I go to are stores. I would feel awkward going up to a woman shopping. I always have the hope that one day I'll finally get up the nerve and talk to a woman.


Try...

Classes, meet ups, speed dating...

Ballroom dance classes? They always need more men there. My sister taught dance and we've seen people's lives changed through dance. Men become more gentlemanly, happier, more confident and they make lots of women friends.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh I forgot to mention, volunteer somewhere, homeless shelters, hmm.... I'm sure there is more...


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Katelyn1236 said:


> Always.
> I have no boyfriend and it is just because guys dont like me...


Hey if thats the side of your face i think your cute, have more pictures?


----------

